# Help pls pineapple and brazil nuts



## rosierose (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi
Im in India having IVF and cant get brazil nuts.Will another kind of nut do the job ie help ET implantation?

Pineapple when is it safe to eat ie to help embryos stick? Heard not good b4 ET cos changes PH (ACIDITY) OF uterus and eating after can cause miscarriage??

Have ET next Wed so need info asap pls x


----------



## Birchie (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Rosie, 

I drank pure pineapple juice for a whole week before egg transfer and it didn't do me any harm.  I also drank a pint of full fat fresh milk every day too.  Milk is said to make your lining plump and sticky.

I don't know of any other kind of nut to assist with implantation.  Sorry!  I wouldn't worry though, just look after yourself the best you can - that's all you can do.

I don't know if doing the above helped but I got my twins from that cycle.    Hope it's good news for you too.

Good luck xx


----------



## rosierose (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks  Birchie
Will definitely drink pineapple juice and Im drinking lots of milk.
Wonderful that you have your twins.Was that your first IVF?
I had my 1st progesterone injection today ,so ET Wed... then the 2ww.
Will keep you posted.Any other tips  would be great. x


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Rosie Rose

The reason that brazil nuts are recommended is for their selenium content which is meant to help with implantation but if you can't get them, try other foods rich in selenium instead.  

Good luck

Ellie


----------



## rosierose (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks Ellie
Yes Brazil nuts are the best for selenium,but cant find them in India.Think eggs and tuna are good,but not as high in content.Know that Holland and Barrett do a selenium supplement,but dont think they have a shop in India ,ha ha.
They do have a Body shop though so I will smell nice during my treatment.
Thanks anyway x


----------



## Birchie (Feb 6, 2007)

Oooh Rosie, how did it go?  I'm dying to know.  
So sorry I couldn't reply earlier, I've been mad busy at home.  

In answer to your question!  Yes, it was my first cycle.  Hope you are lucky this time sweetie. 

Just wondering if I should start a little business exporting brazil nuts to India!    I know it's a bit late to ask, and I meant to the other day when we were chatting, but could you not have bought them on the web? 

Anyway, brazil nuts or no brazil nuts.... hope it all went well for you on Wednesday.  Let me know - only if you can of course.

Much love, 

Birchie xx


----------



## rosierose (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi Birchie

Thank you so much for your lovely message.
Yes ET went well and Im having a slice of pineapple everyday... 
Ive been having a few little cramps,but I cant keep analysing every feeling cos its driving me mad lol
You were blessed to have your twins on your first attempt.I fell pregnant on my 8th attempt and I knew straight after ET,I even texted my guy and said this is it.I got small cramps up to preg test...we saw sac and heart beat then sadly I miscarried.Time after and this time Im getting more feelings than the first 7 attempts,but just wondering if my mind is playing with me. Did you get any symtoms ?Oh well this time next week and I will know.
Yes brazil nuts in India would be great.They seem to have every other kind of nut.Will keep you posted...
Take care Rosie x


----------



## Birchie (Feb 6, 2007)

Really pleased to hear it's all gone well for you chick, yet at the same time I'm sad for your past failures - that's hard - particularly your m/c   

Yes, Rosie, I did get some symptoms.  I have looked back at my diary for you only today.  On day 8 (I had 2 day old embryos) I got what I can only describe as a pricking in my tum.  A couple of days after that, everything I ate repeated on me.  I suppose every pregnancy is different and some people have no symptoms whatsoever.  Only time will tell.  Oh for a crystal ball, eh? 

You just keep on believing and hoping, and I'll keep praying things work out for you in the meantime. 

Good luck xxx


----------



## rosierose (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi Birchie and Ellie 

Hope you are well...
I'm pregnant!!!!! Found out yesterday...so happy.
Please pray for us
Thanks for your support
Rosie x


----------



## Birchie (Feb 6, 2007)

Oooooh how lovely!!! 

HUGE Congratulations. I am so happy for you. 

Now this is really weired.  I was thinking of you this morning just before I got up and came on here to check.  I had a very strong feeling I was going to see some happy news from you. 

Thanks for letting me know.  You take care now.

Love & best wishes, 

Birchie xx


----------

